# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mijn vrouw heeft geen zin meer in sex

## Tubbie

Hallo allemaal. Vol verbazing lees ik dat ik niet de enige ben die een vrouw (of vriendin) heeft die geen zin in sex heeft. Mijn vrouw was in onze verkeringstijd niet van me af te slaan en vreeën we soms meerdere keren per dag. Nu zo&#39;n 5 jaar later hebben we 2 prachtige kindjes van 1 en 2 jaar. Sinds een half jaar vrijen we niet of nauwelijks meer en dat vindt ik echt heel erg. Ik hou ziels veel van haar en vindt haar ook echt een fantastische mooie vrouw om te zien. Ook als ze naakt onder de douche weg komt, heb ik direct zin om als vanouds met haar te vrijen. Als het aan mij ligt doen we het nog steeds een paar keer per dag, maar helaas blijft het tegenwoordig helemaal uit. Ik merk bij me zelf dat ik dit echt heel erg vind en dat ik niet zo mijn leven voorbij wil laten gaan. Het is nu eten, werken en slapen en daar houd het letterlijk mee op. Is het vreemd dat ik als man behoefte heb aan liefde en sex (in de ogen van mijn vrouw alleen sex) of mag ik dat verwachten in een relatie. Tubbie uit Oost nederland

----------


## Acnaib

is je relatie verder nog wel in orde??? Misschien volgens jou wel maar misschien volgens je vrouw niet, vraag dat maar eens&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Trees

> _Originally posted by Tubbie_@19-12-2004, 14:45:06
> * Hallo allemaal. Vol verbazing lees ik dat ik niet de enige ben die een vrouw (of vriendin) heeft die geen zin in sex heeft. Mijn vrouw was in onze verkeringstijd niet van me af te slaan en vreeën we soms meerdere keren per dag. Nu zo&#39;n 5 jaar later hebben we 2 prachtige kindjes van 1 en 2 jaar. Sinds een half jaar vrijen we niet of nauwelijks meer en dat vindt ik echt heel erg. Ik hou ziels veel van haar en vindt haar ook echt een fantastische mooie vrouw om te zien. Ook als ze naakt onder de douche weg komt, heb ik direct zin om als vanouds met haar te vrijen. Als het aan mij ligt doen we het nog steeds een paar keer per dag, maar helaas blijft het tegenwoordig helemaal uit. Ik merk bij me zelf dat ik dit echt heel erg vind en dat ik niet zo mijn leven voorbij wil laten gaan. Het is nu eten, werken en slapen en daar houd het letterlijk mee op. Is het vreemd dat ik als man behoefte heb aan liefde en sex (in de ogen van mijn vrouw alleen sex) of mag ik dat verwachten in een relatie. Tubbie uit Oost nederland*


Heb net gereageerd bij het originele bericht van Geen zin in sex, misschien kun je dat even lezen.

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

> Hallo allemaal. Vol verbazing lees ik dat ik niet de enige ben die een vrouw (of vriendin) heeft die geen zin in sex heeft. Mijn vrouw was in onze verkeringstijd niet van me af te slaan en vreeën we soms meerdere keren per dag. Nu zo'n 5 jaar later hebben we 2 prachtige kindjes van 1 en 2 jaar. Sinds een half jaar vrijen we niet of nauwelijks meer en dat vindt ik echt heel erg. Ik hou ziels veel van haar en vindt haar ook echt een fantastische mooie vrouw om te zien. Ook als ze naakt onder de douche weg komt, heb ik direct zin om als vanouds met haar te vrijen. Als het aan mij ligt doen we het nog steeds een paar keer per dag, maar helaas blijft het tegenwoordig helemaal uit. Ik merk bij me zelf dat ik dit echt heel erg vind en dat ik niet zo mijn leven voorbij wil laten gaan. Het is nu eten, werken en slapen en daar houd het letterlijk mee op. Is het vreemd dat ik als man behoefte heb aan liefde en sex (in de ogen van mijn vrouw alleen sex) of mag ik dat verwachten in een relatie. Tubbie uit Oost nederland


je bent niet de enigsten hoor ik zit met het zelfde probleem ik dacht dat ik dit zelf geschreven had ik denk dat we maar weer eens een goed gesprek aangaan maar ja dat heb ik al zo veel gedaan maar mischien help het weer voor een paar maanden groeten en veel sterkte

----------


## Aart

Heb je wel eens gedacht dat het opvoeden van kinderen veel energie van een persoon vraagt. Het zou kunnen zijn dat ze hierdoor wel eens geen zin meer zou kunnen hebben in sex. Of zij is in de tussentijd anders tegen de relatie gaan aankijken. Het leven met kinderen brengt een hele verandering in een relatie misschien voor een vrouw wel meer dan voor een man.

Een gesprek hierover is het beste.

Succes,
Aart

----------


## nog zo een vrouw....

ik ben zelf zo een vrouw... jouw verhaal komt me heel bekend voor. Mijn vriend en ik hebben hetzelfde probleem gehad. 
Ik had ook nooit meer zin in sex/liefde. Het kwam vooral omdat ik me meer moeder voelde dan partner/beminner. 
Als oplossing hebben wij gevonden dat we minimaal 2 keer in de maand de kinderen bij opa en oma laten slapen (mag natuurlijk ook bij iemand anders) zodat je echt tijd voor elkaar hebt en niet aan de kinderen hoeft te denken. Doordat je dan weer tot rust komt en tijd met elkaar doormaakt, helpt dat ook de rest van de maand. Door die paar daagjes samen heb je weer een hoop energie en krijg je zo een oppepper, waardoor je weer veel vaker zin om samen lekker vroeg naar "bed" te gaan. Bij ons hielp het, voor een ander kan ik natuurlijk niet spreken, maar ik raad het zeker aan om eens te proberen!

----------


## ANoNiem

[COLOR=Blue][FONT=Verdana][B]Hallo iedereen, 

Ik heb een vraagje, Ik ben nu bijna anderhalf jaar samen met mijn vriend, 
in het begin was het niks als sex, en na een tijd niks meer, omdat ik geen zin had, Ik dacht dat dit kwam door antidepressiva en 'de pil', dus ben ik daar mee gestopt voor mijn vriend en mij, 
Nu is het eigenlijk nog niet veel gebeterd, we hebben nu maximaal 1 keer per week sex en ik zou echt veel meer willen,
Mijn vriend is wel heel begripvol enz, Maar hij zit er wel mee verveeld,
Hij gaat dan om zich af te reageren op pronosites enz, hij weet dat ik dat niet graag heb en plaag hem daar soms ook mee, maar ik probeer het te begrijpen dat hij dat nodig heeft, 
Onze relatie is zeer goed, we zijn van plan om ons verdere leven samen voort te gaan, maar kan iemand mij helpen, wat we moeten veranderen? wat we kunnen doen? Ik WIL MEER SEX  :Confused:  

Hopend op antwoorden...
aNoNiem

----------


## mannetje

Mijn vrouw en ik heb zoals iedereen in het begin van de relatie een goed liefdes leven gehad. 
Mijn vrouw is in de relatie door werk overspannen geraakt en daar na depressief geworden. We hadden toch allebei een kinde wens die is ook uitgekomen. 
De relatie is perfect ons kindje pas ook precies bij ons leven.
maar door de medicijnen die ze nu weer slikt wordt de lust naar sex totaal weg genomen. Dit heeft voor mij veel problemen mee gebracht om dat ik niet ook mijn problemen bij haar wil neer leggen. Sex is als ik geluk heb 1 keer in het kwartaal.
We hebben er veel over gepraat en ook compromies gesloten. de liefde is sterk tussen ons we zoeken elkaar altijd op als we tv zitten te kijken dus er is veel lichamenlijk kontact, wat het dan voor mij weer moeilijk maakt want dan wil ik diep in mijn hart veel meer. we gaan dagjes uit zonder ons meisje, dus zit ik maar opgeschept met mijn gevloelens. Ik hou super veel van haar wat het allemaal heel moeilijk maakt, ik zou nooit vreemd kunnen gaan door die liefde........


Ik hoop nog steeds op betere tijden.

mvg een mannetje

----------


## ANoNiem

hallo

Bij ons is het nu eigenlijk nog erger geworden, Ik heb de sex voorlopig afgeschaft, In de hoop dat het dan vanzelf terugkomt, Hij is meestal lief voor me, maar iedereen heeft zijn slechte dagen waar hij nu ook op let, hij is gestopt met roken want dat vond ik heel vervelend, hij doet enorm zijn best voor me, en toch wil het niet, we wilden naar een relatietherapeut gaan maar daar staan we nu op een wachtlijst, dat helpt dus ook niet, ook wil ik zelf naar een therapeut gaan , maar dar sta ik OOK op de WACHTLIJST, het zou door mijn verleden komen, ik heb nl niet zo een fijne jeugd en kindertijd gehad, maar nu gaat alles redelijk goed. ik hoop echt dat het goed komt want ik hou enorm veel van mijn man. :Confused:

----------


## mannetje

Ik en mijn vrouw hebben dat stadium nog niet bereikt. Ik en me vrouw hebben afgesproken dat ik altijd om sex mag vragen als ik er behoeften aan heb, en zij zal me daar dan bij helpen ( als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel ), maar zij mag altijd weigeren. Ik wil niet dat zij zich er rot bij voelt. Toch geeft het een ander gevoel je wil toch dat je partner zich ook helemaal overgeeft. Na het helpen ben je wel de drang kwijt maar omdat je niet veel lichamelijk contact maakt kun je niet al je liefde kwijt. Maar ik kan me nu wel hier in schikken.

----------


## Elshetlando

In al deze antwoorden kan ik me ook wel vinden,bij mijn vrouw is de zin in sex ook beginnen minderen na de geboorte van onze kids. Hier heb ik ook alle respect voor maar na een paar jaar is dit nog heel wat verminderd en wil ze bijna niet meer ondanks dat ik haar heel graag zie en het bijna elke dag zou willen doen omdat ik me nog altijd heel aangetrokken voel tot haar.

----------


## MissMolly

Dit probleem is vaak ook deels hormonaal.
Tijdens de zwangerschap verandert er hormonaal heel veel en voelt een brouw zich soms supergoed. Met de geboorte stort dat systeem ineens helemaal in, en soms voelt dat als een diep zwart gat. Je lichaam moet zich van de ene dag op de andere instellen op een hele grote hormonale verandering, en tegelijkertijd heb je ook een baby die heel veel van je vergt, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk.

Mensen realiseren zich ook vaak niet dat de overgang vaak al tussen het 30e en 40e levensjaar begint, en met de veranderde hormoonhuishoudingkan ook de zin in sex sterk verminderen.

Biologisch gezien is dat ook niet zo vreemd, want sex heeft bij vrouwen geen nut meer als ze geen kinderen meer kan krijgen. Een man kan nog tot op zeer hoge leeftijd kinderen verwekken, en zal door zijn hormonen dus nog steeds opgepept worden om sex te willen. Wij kunnen dan wel denken dat we onze instincten ontgroeid zijn, maar ons lichaam luistert nog steeds naar onze biologische klok.

----------


## Elshetlando

Is er dan geen oplossing om er toch iets aan te doen?

----------


## meggie

> Is er dan geen oplossing om er toch iets aan te doen?


hallo
Moeilijk als vrouwen in een relatie geen zin meer hebben in sex.
Natuurlijk spelen allerlei hormonale toestanden een rol. Het hebben van kinderen vergt heel veel energie dus tijd voor , alleen al de gedachte aan sex...is al vermoeiend....
maar.....bij mij is het andersom. Mijn man heeft geen behoefte aan sex.
terwijl ik juist veel behoefte heb aan genegenheid en sexualiteit. Ook tijdens mijn zwangerschappen(4) en daarna had ik die behoeften. Voor mijn man lijkt die behoeften uitgeblust. 
Volgens de huisarts heeft het een naam"anhedonie"maar ja wat moet ik ermee. Weet iemand daar iets meer over?
meggie

----------


## ppolleke

Moeilijk onderwerp... en zomaar testen doen kan niet natuurlijk... kijk wat er gebeurt als je vrouw/vriendin plots verliefd wordt op een ander. Alles en ik bedoel 'alles' werkt weer zoals vroeger... misschien ken je zelf ook mensen in je omgeving die 'exact' zo reageerden.
Als een relatie een gewoonte/gerust-stelling wordt ben je gewoon een plant geworden... en is er bijna altijd 1 persoon emotioneel de klos. Geen gemakkelijk onderwerp.
Alles is goed als 2 mensen het samen 'echt' goed vinden en afgesproken hebben... indien dit niet het geval is heb je een Groot Probleem.

----------


## ikke64

In onze relatie ook niets als ellende op sexueel gebied, voor mij dan. Het grootste probleem is dat ze mijn probleem ook niet (wil zien) ziet. Van haar kant komt er dan ook geen actie en naar een sexualoog is voor haar al helemaal geen optie. zucht. Ook ik hou ziels veel van haar maar kijk duidelijk meer naar andere vrouwen en pornosites. Ik ben bang dat als ik de kans krijg haar niet trouw zal kunnen blijven. En dat terwijl ik niets liever zou willen om weer gewoon partners te zijn inplaats van maatjes/vriendjes.

----------


## Elshetlando

Dat is bij ons hetzelfde,ik zie mijn vrouw heel graag maar sex is een echte ramp en ze wil wel maar het is tegen haar zin dat ze het doet en ik voel dat en dan vind ik het ook maar niets als zij er niet kan van genieten. Het liefst van al zou ik haar willen laten genieten dat ze er zo in de zevende hemel van zou zijn.

----------


## ikke64

Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Alleen laat die van mij me zelden toe. Heb ik het idee dat ze er ook niet aan wil werken. En dat is het meest frustrerend. Juist omdat ze weet hoe belangrijk, vrijen/seks voor mij is. Daarnaast is het vervelend dat als ik er een keer over begin, er over wil praten, het nooit een positief gesprek wordt. Het geeft heel veel verdriet en frustratie.

----------


## Elshetlando

Bij mij begint de moet me helemaal te zakken en heb momenteel in niks meer zin omdat ik mijn vrouw zo graag zie. Het probleem zit bij mij dat ik het zoveel wil doen en zij daar geen zin in heeft,ik heb altijd blijven hopen dat,dat wel zou veranderen maar na al die jaren verlies je eenmaal de moet en moet je,je erbij neerleggen.

----------


## ikke64

@Elshetlando,
De moed opgeven doe ik nooit. Vooral omdat ik me gewoon k*t voel als ik een periode niet gevreeën heb. Het geeft heel veel stress en een opgefokt gevoel. Wat dan ook weer niet goed is voor de sithouatie thuis. Bij elke aanraking voel ik een sexueel gevoel en dat is natuurlijk helemaal niet goed. Met name hier zijn we nu mee bezich. De rust te behouden, ook zonder te vrijen. Ik gebruik met opzet vrijen, dat is voor mij veel belangrijker dan de daad, de sex. Voelen dat ze van me houd en geen afkeer heeft van mijn lijf. Allemaal heel verwarrend. Maar we doen het er maar mee.

----------


## Scoooter

> Je hebt helemaal gelijk. Alleen laat die van mij me zelden toe. Heb ik het idee dat ze er ook niet aan wil werken. En dat is het meest frustrerend. Juist omdat ze weet hoe belangrijk, vrijen/seks voor mij is. Daarnaast is het vervelend dat als ik er een keer over begin, er over wil praten, het nooit een positief gesprek wordt. Het geeft heel veel verdriet en frustratie.


Ik begrijp het helemaal. Ook ik heb deze "interne discussie". Ik ga binnenkort met haar naar de huisarts om hem te delen in deze situatie. Bij haar is de oorzaak misschien aan medicatie te wijten, maar het is nu al ruim 4 maanden geleden dat we hebben gevreeën. 
Het is moeilijk om als man te praten over deze zaken. Mannen krijgen al snel de stempel "oversekst" te zijn. De enige met wie ik het KAN bespreken is mijn vriendin zelf. Maar ook in mijn situatie wordt het nooit een gesprek waaruit iets positiefs komt. 

Wel merk ik dat het mijn gemoedstoestand erg beïnvloed. Ik ervaar nu dat het seksuele deel echt een onderdeel is in een gezonde relatie. Ik voel me niet bijzonder meer. Ze noemt me nooit meer bij mijn koosnaam, doet nooit meer gek. Er is minder positieve spanning, en meer frustratie. Dat laatste vooral vanuit mijzelf. Ik probeer het weg te stoppen en me op andere dingen te focussen, maar ik mis het simpelweg heel erg. 

Zij merkt dit ook aan mij en voelt zich alleen maar schuldig. Dit heeft helaas de uitwerking dat er helemaal niets meer gebeurt. Mijn handen en ... jeuken als ik haar zie! Ik zeg haar dit erg vaak, hoe mooi en lekker ze is! Hoe perfect. 
Helaas loopt het dan enkel uit op een soort van fantasie dit ik met mezelf zal moeten "klaarspelen".


gr Scooter

----------


## Elshetlando

@ scoooter Zoals jij het verwoord is het hier ook helemaal,alleen ze probeert het om de week of wat langer nog eens te doen maar zelf geniet ze volgens mij daar helemaal niet van!!!! Hiervan word ik dan ook helemaal gefrustreerd omdat ik het dan ook maar niks vind als zij er niet van geniet en erover praten gaat helemaal met haar niet.
Eens tijd maken voor mekaar en lekker lang knuffelen is ook al heel lang geleden en dan bedoel ik bijna één jaar!!!!

----------


## ikke64

@ scoooter, Je verwoord het heel goed dank je wel!
Weg stoppen en focussen op iets anders werkt hier ook niet. Dan ben ik afstandig, ongezellig, verveeld. En meer van dat soort dingen.
En wat je derde alinea betreft. Complimenten geven, heeeel voorzichtig, anders slaat ze dicht, want ik wil weer iets van haar, ik wil weer seks, ik wil weer iets dat zij me niet kan geven, waar zij niets mee heeft, waar zij geen zin in heeft. En ja, dan moet ik inderdaad iets "klaarspelen" . Maar in een huishouden van 6 personen wordt dat ook al erg lastig.

@elshetlando, Ik wilde maar dat die van mij nog iets probeerde. Dan had ik tenminste het idee dat ik nog belangrijk voor haar ben. Want ook dat soort gekke dingen haal ik me in mijn hoofd. Knuffelen leid tot seks, kronkel, kronkel. Dus daar doet ze ook niet aan mee. 
En 1 jaar. Mijn probleem duurt al een jaar of 10. Het wordt steeds moeilijker er mee te dailen. Het gekke is, dat ik nog ziels veel van haar hou, en we heel veel samen hebben. En dan komt het weer. Behalve als ik me, door bovengenoemde redenen, op andere dingen focus, afleiding zoek.

----------


## zo.net

Ja helaas,zijn al de reeds vertelde verhalen heel herkenbaar voor mij. Ik wil veel meer sex dan zij wil of kan geven. En dat leidt tot frustratie van ons allebei.
Ik lees hier veel problemen en heel weinig aanzetten tot een oplossing.
Jammer

----------


## ikke64

@ zo.net
Klopt. als er pasklare oplossingen waren zouden er niet zoveel mannen en af en toe vrouwen. Dit probleem hebben. Heb jij deze misschien. Ik ben 1 en al oor. 
Waar bestaat haar frustratie uit? Mogelijk, als het voor alle twee frustrerend is zou een sexualoog een oplossing zijn.

----------


## Scoooter

Een kleine update over mijn situatie...

Sinds een week of 5-6 is mijn vriendin volledig van de fluoxitine af. Ik had ergens de hoop dat haar sexuele prikkels weer iets meer aanwezig zouden zijn, maar dat is en blijft afwezig helaas. 
Ik steek nog wel eens een preek af over hoe moeilijk het voor mij is, en nog steeds lost dit 0,0% iets op. Frustratie levert het me wel op helaas. "Wil je mijn nek even masseren?"..."Wil je mijn rug kriebelen?"...Wil je mijn haar kleuren?
En als ze me wat vraagt doe ik het zonder problemen, MAAR ik merk dat het me ergens wat tegen werkt. Dat ik dat soort dingen niet zonder tegenzin meer bij haar doe. Want waarom zou ik wel aan haar behoeften voldoen terwijl ik al dik 1,5 jaar "tekort kom"?
Moeilijk is dit voor me! Vooral omdat ik het toch duidelijk aan mezelf merk.

Ondertussen zijn we naar een sexuologe geweest en is de intake afgerond. Er is onderzoek gepleegd waaruit mijn vermoedens werden bevestigd dat het probleem niet fysiek is, maar dat het tussen haar oren zit.
Hoe dit verder gaat weet ik nog niet maar ik begin daarin ook al wat hoop te verliezen.

Naast dit zitten we ook bij een relatietherapeut omdat we iedere dag wel eens ruzie hebben. Vaak om helemaal niets! Ik besef me dat van mijn kant uit het "ontbreken van seks" een frustratie is en zeker bijdraagt aan de sombere stemming waarin ik vaak verkeer, en het korte lontje dat ik momenteel heb.
De ruzies worden steeds heftiger, en vooral nu ze met de anti-depresivia is gestopt is ze weer sneller over de toeren met alle gevolgen van dien.

Geregeld vraag ik me af of ik wel met haar verder KAN... Wil ik wel deze frustraties iedere dag meemaken? Ik ben een veel somberder iemand geworden en een lachje is van iets normaals, iets speciaals geworden bij me. 

De seksuologe vertelde dat vrouwen in hun "verliefdheid" heel graag seks hebben, en in een later stadium veel meer behoefte hebben aan "geborgenheid" en "steun". we zijn bijna 2,5 jaar samen en ik wil simpelweg niet accepteren dat onze relatie nu al een SLEUR wordt. Dat kan toch niet!

Het is heel moeilijk om toe te geven maar soms krijg ik fantasie over sex met iemand anders, of droom ik over sex met iemand anders. IS dit erg vreemd?? Ik vind het niet prettig te merken aan mezelf, maar het zijn toch heel sterke behoeften die ik ervaar momenteel, en de enige persoon die me kan "helpen" heeft helemaal geen benul meer dat het bestaat.




vr gr Scoot

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Scoot, allemaal niet veel belovend. zo werkt het bij ons ook, en voor mij is er naar 10 jaar nog een enkele opties over, de hand aan me zelf staan, genoegen nemen met eens in de 6 tot 8 weken, het buiten de deur zoeken of er een punt achter zetten. Ik wens je veel strekte met het maken van jou keus.

----------


## Scoooter

Vreemd gaan zal ik niet doen, dat kan gewoon niet. Vandaag hoorde ik ineens dat ze op eigen initiatief weer aan de fluoxitine (anti-depressiva) is begonnen. 

Meteen schrik ik en denk ik.....wat heeft het dan voor zin naar een seksuoloog te gaan als je het lustgevoel door die medicatie ook al kwijt bent?? 

Ik weet het niet meer....




gr Scoot

----------


## ikke64

Weet je zeker dat het daar van daan komt. Die van mij heeft dat nooit geslikt. en er is ook geen aanwijsbare reden waardoor het ontstaan is.

----------


## Scoooter

Kan ik natuurlijk niet met zekerheid zeggen, maar fluoxitine staat daar wel om bekend. Er spelen natuurlijk ook nog wel andere dingen mee, maar 1+1=2....

----------


## ikke64

Wat ik an anti-depressiva af weet is dat de (bij)werking van korte duur zijn. Dus snel hun (bij)werking niet meer afgeven. Als zij dus een periode niets geslikt heeft is voor mijn gevoel de fluoxitine niet de (belangrijkste) oorzaak. Wat een hoop haakjes in dit stuk.
Maar het lijkt mij verstandig hier rekening me te houden. Verknoei niet te veel tijd in een relatie als je niet (meer) gelukkig bent.

Sterkte Ikke

----------


## christel1

Aan degenen die nog jong zijn, ik als vrouw kan maar 1 raad geven eerlijk gezegd, kap ermee... ook al zijn er kinderen of heb je een huis of gelijk wat.... een leven zonder seks kan ik me als vrouw zelfs niet voorstellen, na 1 week sta ik al op ontploffen en dan wil ik vrijen en wil ik seks.
Nu wel, met mijn 1ste man niet, blijkbaar zat er toen al iets verkeerd, seks leek me toen een opdracht, heb er nooit echt kunnen van genieten en er is een heel andere wereld voor me open gegaan toen ik iemand anders leren kennnen heb en nu ben ik ook al veel ouder, 50 en ik ken mijn lichaam beter dan toen ik pakweg 20 was... 
Natuurlijk is er ook de stress niet meer van kleine kinderen die aan je oren zeuren en ik heb een lat-relatie en dan zie je elkaar ook niet alle dagen, maak je niet altijd de kleine kantjes van je partner tegen en dan is de zin bij alle 2 wel groter als je elkaar na een kleine week terug ziet..... 
En anti-depressiva doen echt wel iets aan je zin voor seks hoor, ik heb ook een periode AD geslikt en wat we ook probeerden een orgasme zat er niet in, spijtig genoeg hoor want ook als vrouw kan je dat missen en ook de pijnmedicatie (morfine) die ik toen kreeg zat er voor een groot deel tussen. Nu slik ik al die troep niet meer en het gaat echt heel goed nu, ik ben nu wel bang als mijn menopauze eraan komt of de zin er dan nog gaat zijn... dat is afwachten natuurlijk, volgens de gyneacoloog ziet alles er nog prima uit maar dat kan op een korte termijn wel veranderen want ik zit in mijn premenopauze. 
Ik wil natuurlijk niemand op verkeerde gedachten brengen maar als je relatie als je jong bent al strand op een sexueel probleem, doe er niet verder mee maar maak er echt komaf mee hoe graag je elkaar ook "zogezegd" mag zien, dan is er wel stront aan de knikker en zijn er andere problemen, en vergeet niet, je ligt een derde van je leven in je bed en dat mag dan best ook eens spannend zijn, ook al hoeft het niet alle dagen...

----------


## sietske763

sorry Chris....
ben het niet met je eens.....
dit gaat NIET over mij......maar ik vind; in voor en tegenspoed!
er zijn meerdere echtparen die door ziekte en/of andere dingen geen seks hebben...
ik vind waardering/echt houden van....veel meer meerwaarde hebben dan seks.
dat zou voor mij NOOIT een reden zijn om uit elkaar te gaan.
enne....weet wel wat het is en hoe het moet voelen daar ik ook verschrikkelijk ziek ben geweest en vele OK,s en ZH opnames en mijn man niet wist of ik ooit weer daarin zou kunnen functioneren en hij mij belangrijker vond dan al dat gedoe!
en hij is altijd er voor mij geweest...zonder seks!
op een gegeven mement wilde hij het zelfs niet eens ""proberen"", veel te bang om mij miss. pijn te doen (lichamelijk)
in mijn 1e huwelijk heb ik 5 jaar lang een hele zieke man gehad.....het ging toen niet om mij.....maar waar hij zich het beste bij voelde.
Dat is voor en tegenspoed...en niet, als er geen seks is, m gewoon peren of buiten de deur zoeken!!!
miss denken jullie nu; dat is totaal wat anders....
nee hoor vind ik niet....als ik die verhalen allemaal lees zijn jullie stapelgek van jullie vrouw...dus hoe kan je met zo,n gevoel dan vreemdgaan of weggaan.
help jezelf, zou ik dan zeggen!

----------


## christel1

Sietske, 
Begrijp me niet verkeerd, moest mijn vriend nu ziek worden dan zou ik ook niet zitten zeuren of zeiken om seks hoor, zo gek ben ik nu ook niet, dan is het ook in voor- en tegenspoed en ik ben ook gedurende bijna 2 jaar ziek geweest dat er weinig of niks van seks in huis kwam en dan heeft mijn vriend me ook niet laten vallen. En ja ik lag ook veel in het ziekenhuis maar er bestond dan nog wel zoiets als ik niet in het ziekenhuis lag als samen tegen elkaar aanliggen, gewoon kussen zonder seks te moeten hebben maar toch intiem zijn met iemand, knuffelen kan ook deugd doen maar blijkbaar zit dit er ook niet in voor sommige mannen... je moet dit dan toch ook missen ? 
Maar bij jonge koppels waar er niks aan de hand is en die eigenlijk al na een paar jaar op elkaar uitgekeken zijn, dan zou ik er echt komaf mee maken. Je maakt en je partner en jezelf ongelukkig, de partner omdat hij/zij geen zin heeft in seks en de andere die wel zin heeft in seks maar niet aan zijn trekken komt.... Ik denk niet dat iedereen die hier schreef onze leeftijd heeft maar ook veel jonge mensen die al met een probleem zitten, niet ziek, perfect gezond en dan ga ik me vragen stellen dan denk ik toch dat er iets ontbreekt in de relatie die ze nu op dit moment hebben. 
Maar ja wie ben ik om iemand te zeggen wat ze moeten doen ? Zij zelf moeten gewoon beslissen of ze zo nog verder willen..... 

Je gaat me toch niet wijsmaken dat iemand van pakweg 25 in de bloei van zijn leven al geen zin meer heeft in seks met zijn partner, natuurlijk is het iets anders als 1 van de 2 ernstig ziek is maar sommige gezonde koppels ? Ik kan ook begrijpen dat jij bij je 1ste man bent gebleven en dat je hem gesteund en bijgestaan hebt en het is erg dat je hem moeten afgeven hebt, echt waar

----------


## ikke64

Toen mijn vrouw, jaren geleden, borst kanker, kreeg/had, en tijdens het daarop volgende gevecht, heeft ze mij nooit horen zeuren om sex. Maar toen dat allemaal over wonnen was en genezen verklaart was, zou je toch denken dat ze weer wilde leven, dat we weer wilde leven. Maar sex hoort daar voor haar niet bij. En dat is voor mij toch echt een stuk van het leven.......

----------


## sietske763

maar je bent wel stapelgek op je vrouw.......dan lijkt het me onmogelijk om weg te gaan of vreemd te gaan...

----------


## ikke64

neem van mij aan dat dit langzaam weg ebt, en je uiteindelijk alleen als maatjes door het leven gaat. en bij elkaar blijft voor de kinderen en omdat het zo vanzelf sprekend is....

----------


## Jiooda

-HET-DERDE-GEHEIM-VAN-DE-SEX-

(-EYE-OPENER-VOOR-HEN-DIE-ONWETEND-ZIJN-OVER-HET-DERDE-GEHEIM.-)


Het gemis aan kennis zorgt vaak voor een groot verdriet, zowel bij mannen als bij vrouwen.
"Waar gaat hij het nu over hebben," zult u misschien zeggen ?
Daar kan ik kort over zijn, net als het woordje zelf.
SEX.
Het menslijk lichaam is schitterend geschapen.
Het is uitgerust met een aantal voorzieningen waardoor wij, wat wij innemen ook weer op een mooie en praktische manier kwijt kunnen.

Daartoe zijn twee voorzieningen getroffen die de afvalstoffen opvangen en wanneer die opslagplaatsten vol zijn, krijgen onze hersenen het signaal dat je moet gaan plassen of anderszins. 

Niets is normaler dan dat!
We zijn vaak geneigd om te zeggen: 
"Ik ga even naar de w.c. want ik moet zo nodig!"
Stel dat je man dan zou zeggen:"kom zeg, je kunt het best nog wel een paar uur uitstellen.
"Wat zou je daar dan voor een antwoord op geven ?
Op zijn zachts gezegd:"Ben jij nou mal, ik ga, want ik moet."

En vult u verdere opmerkingen zelf nog maar in.

Waar wil ik naar toe!?

Naar iets wat de man wél heeft en de vrouw niet.

"HET DERDE GEHEIM."

De man heeft nog een derde opslagplaats die vol gemaakt wordt en dat is zijn prostaat.
Als die ruimte vól is, dan verlangt die man er naar om te ledigen en die spanning kwijt te raken, het liefst bij zijn vrouw. 

Die heeft vaak hoofdpijn als het zover is en denkt bij zichzelf:
"Hij moet alweer," 
en wordt in gedachten vaak afgedaan als zijnde, onbeheerst. 

Maar hij moet net als de drang van het plassen gehoor geven aan zijn hersenen dat het zakje vol is en dat er lediging moet plaats vinden.

Dit moet dan wel in goede harmonie met elkaar plaatsvinden, dus niet pats-boem, maar de man moet tevens aanvoelen, dat hij dit voor zijn vrouw, zo romantisch mogelijk maakt; en het dan samen te willen ! 

Dit derde fabriekje staat nooit stil en blijft tot je dood functioneren.
En daarom kan een man zelfs op hoge leeftijd nog presteren zoals dat heet, maar dat heeft echter niets met eigen prestatie's te maken, maar met het feit dat die extra voorziening vol zit en net als het plassen, leeg moet !

Daarom zegt Paulus bv:"Het is beter te trouwen , dan te branden."
Hij bedoelt daarmee te zeggen dat je, om je te ledigen, niet vreemd moet gaan of naar de hoeren gaat lopen.

Is een huwelijk perfect, dan nog wil bovenstaande onbekendheid met dit fenomeen, ervoor gaan zorgen dat de man het zelf gaat doen, dan wel dat hij in de nacht de zgn. natte droom krijgt. 

Dit is nog het minste wat kan gebeuren en dat kunt u dan verder zelf wel invullen. 
Hoe dan ook, dat vocht moet weg, maar dan wel op boven vermeldde romantische wijze.

Wat is er dan fijner, als de vrouw dit eenmaal wetend zegt tegen haar man als die 's morgen vroeg nog even wil vrijen.:"kom maar even lieverd en laat hem even die spanning kwijtraken waardoor hij op zijn werk ook veel beter zal presteren.

Juist door de regelmatige weigering die veelvuldig gestoeld is op gebrek aan kennis, van het mannen-lichaam, zijn mannen het bos ingestuurd, met de hoofdpijn-mededeling van de vrouw.

Mogelijk heb ik met dit artikeltje velen wakker gemaakt hoe het écht in elkaar steekt en hoop van harte dat dit bespreekbaar gemaakt gaat worden, waardoor de zon weer gaat schijnen in de mannen en vrouwen-wereld.

Natuurlijk weten velen van ons dat al lang, maar toch!?

GBY ALL
Jiooda.

P.S. Dit is een basis gegeven, die natuurlijk uitzonderingen heeft.

----------


## Jiooda

> -HET-DERDE-GEHEIM-VAN-DE-SEX-
> 
> (-EYE-OPENER-VOOR-HEN-DIE-ONWETEND-ZIJN-OVER-HET-DERDE-GEHEIM.-)
> 
> 
> Het gemis aan kennis zorgt vaak voor een groot verdriet, zowel bij mannen als bij vrouwen.
> "Waar gaat hij het nu over hebben," zult u misschien zeggen ?
> Daar kan ik kort over zijn, net als het woordje zelf.
> SEX.
> ...


Nog een kleine aanvulling betreffende het jezelf bevredigen, waarbij diverse geloofsrichtingen nogal verschillend denken.

Ik wil als aanvulling nog meegeven dat de nogal belaste 
zelfbevrediging, inderdaad iets is om bij stil te staan.

Ten onrechte wordt zelfbevrediging, door gelovigen, Onaneren genoemd, genaamd naar Onan, die volgens de wet de opdracht had gekregen kinderen te verwekken, maar dat vertikte en voordat de lozing plaats vond, zich terug trok waardoor de zaad storting op het bed plaats vond.
Daarom werd Onan gestraft!
Dus niet voor de zelfbevrediging!
Een héél ander verhaal dus.
Erg onnozel dus om bovenstaande benaming als argument te gebruiken om zelfbevrediging af te keuren!
Als je, vanwege de te hoge spanning, jezelf ontlast en met een korte handeling daar een eind aan maakt,
voorkom je een nachtelijke *Natte droom*, waarna je je meestal, door het plakkerige gevoel daarna, jezelf moet gaan verschonen.
In beide gevallen spreek je dan van een kortstondige ontlading en
dat is heel wat anders dan met jezelf gaan spelen. 

Dan gaan we praten over zelfbevrediging. 

Dat is langdurig spelen met je gevoelens totdat je het echt niet meer in kunt houden en je een enorme ontlading krijgt.

Dat is wat de Bijbel afkeurt met even zo vele woorden.

----------


## christel1

_Volgens het bijbelverhaal was Onan de tweede zoon van Juda en Sua, een Kanaänitische vrouw. Toen de oudste zoon van Juda kinderloos was gestorven, kreeg Onan opdracht met de weduwe van zijn broer te trouwen. ‘Maar Onan wist’, aldus de vertaling van het Nederlands Bijbelgenootschap (1951), ‘dat het nakroost hem niet zou toebehoren, daarom, zo vaak hij tot de vrouw van zijn broeder kwam, verspilde hij het zaad op den grond, om aan zijn broeder geen nakroost te geven’, aldus Genesis 38:9. In de Statenvertaling (1637) heet het nog dat Onan zijn zaad ‘verdierf tegen de aarde’.
Hoewel onanie altijd wordt gebruikt in de betekenis zelfbevrediging, deed Onan in feite aan coïtus interruptus. Van Dale geeft dit dan ook als eerste betekenis, maar zegt erbij : weinig gebruikt. De handelwijze van Onan kon ‘in de ogen des Heren’ geen goedkeuring wegdragen en daarom werd Onan gedood._

----------


## Jiooda

Bedankt dat u mijn verhaal bevestigd.
Lieve groet en GBY
Jiooda

----------


## gossie

@Jiooda, en later Christel
Fijn dat uw verhaal kort en bondig is.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! En dat Christel nog het een toevoegd over Onan!!!!

Tussen door moet ik mijn typfouten weg werken :Big Grin: 
grapje hoor, maar de volgend alinea duurt nu misscchien net zolang als;
Jezus in opwekking opstand............................ ["1punt voor U"] 



Zou u de volgende keer nog korter kunnen zijn. :Mad:  Ik voel me enigszins opgedrongen dat ik de Bijbel moet gaan lezen. En evt aanhanger worden van een Jezus opwekking toestand. :Frown: 

Kort en bondig zijn is belangrijker dan ellenlange verhalen over de bijbel.

Iedereen krijgt respect van me :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Jiooda

> @Jiooda, en later Christel
> Fijn dat uw verhaal kort en bondig is.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! En dat Christel nog het een toevoegd over Onan!!!!
> 
> Tussen door moet ik mijn typfouten weg werken
> grapje hoor, maar de volgend alinea duurt nu misscchien net zolang als;
> Jezus in opwekking opstand 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Het was niet de bedoeling u te verplichten maar ik kan er wel héél kort over zijn."Onderzoek alle dingen en behoud het goede."
GBY
Jiooda

----------


## gossie

["behoud het goede"]

Dank U

----------


## verward vrouwtje

> In onze relatie ook niets als ellende op sexueel gebied, voor mij dan. Het grootste probleem is dat ze mijn probleem ook niet (wil zien) ziet. Van haar kant komt er dan ook geen actie en naar een sexualoog is voor haar al helemaal geen optie. zucht. Ook ik hou ziels veel van haar maar kijk duidelijk meer naar andere vrouwen en pornosites. Ik ben bang dat als ik de kans krijg haar niet trouw zal kunnen blijven. En dat terwijl ik niets liever zou willen om weer gewoon partners te zijn inplaats van maatjes/vriendjes.


Beste ik ben nog een jonge vrouw van 23 jaar en ik heb een kindje van 3 jaar . Ik heb nu al het gevoel dat ik niet zoveel zin meer heb en ik zal je uitleggen hoe dat komt . Eerst en vooral ik ben nooit zelfzeker geweest over me zelf ik denk toch dat veel vrouwen met hetzelfde probleem zitten je vind je eigen niet mooi , je borsten zijn te klein , je poep is te dik , je benen zijn te vet zo denken de meeste vrouwen die zijn nooit tevreden over jezelf . Bij mij is het niet altijd zo geweest ik was de eerste altijd voor te zeggen kom schatje we gaan ons is amuseren zelfs 4 of 5 keer als het niet meer is op een dag en ook elke dag . En dat is normaal want in begin van je relatie is alles nog nieuw en spannend en je wilt alles uit de kast halen voor te laten zien dat je de moeite bent begrijp je . Hoe langer je samen bent hoe gewoontjes het ook word en hoe moeilijker het is om dan ook nieuwe dingens te kunnen boven halen . Wel mijn man is ook niet altijd even zorgzaam geweest voor me, hoe het eigenlijk zou moeten zijn , niet veel interesse tonen , weinig of bijna nooit zeggen amai schatje wat zie jij er goed uit vandaag , niet meer zeggen spontaan dan, schatje ik hou van je . Draai of keer het een vrouw hoort het altijd graag . En het gevoel hebben dat jij de enige bent voor hem . Hoe langer je samen bent hoe meer je ook de slechte eigenschappen ziet van je partner , bv : kijken naar andere vrouwen maar langer dan gewoon is kijken dat ze zich omdraaien ook nog eens , ze betrappen op pornosites alhoewel als hij behoefte had aan seks en ik niet dan mocht hij altijd zijn ding doen laat ik het zo maar zeggen en ook als ik wel zin had . Ik wou maar gewoon er alles aan doen zodat hij zeker niet zou vreemdgaan dat hij geen tekortkoming had . Maar dan zie je dat hij alweer op de pornosites is geweest en zie je wat er staat girls with big boobs . Dan weet je bij dat de lezen dat jij als vrouw niet voldoet bij je man en zo heb ik het eigenlijk zowat opgegeven wat ik ook zal doen ik zal nooit goed genoeg zijn voor zijn fantasieën. Misschien helpt dit je een beetje .

----------


## Kuindert

> Beste ik ben nog een jonge vrouw van 23 jaar en ik heb een kindje van 3 jaar . Ik heb nu al het gevoel dat ik niet zoveel zin meer heb en ik zal je uitleggen hoe dat komt . Eerst en vooral ik ben nooit zelfzeker geweest over me zelf ik denk toch dat veel vrouwen met hetzelfde probleem zitten je vind je eigen niet mooi , je borsten zijn te klein , je poep is te dik , je benen zijn te vet zo denken de meeste vrouwen die zijn nooit tevreden over jezelf . Bij mij is het niet altijd zo geweest ik was de eerste altijd voor te zeggen kom schatje we gaan ons is amuseren zelfs 4 of 5 keer als het niet meer is op een dag en ook elke dag . En dat is normaal want in begin van je relatie is alles nog nieuw en spannend en je wilt alles uit de kast halen voor te laten zien dat je de moeite bent begrijp je . Hoe langer je samen bent hoe gewoontjes het ook word en hoe moeilijker het is om dan ook nieuwe dingens te kunnen boven halen . Wel mijn man is ook niet altijd even zorgzaam geweest voor me, hoe het eigenlijk zou moeten zijn , niet veel interesse tonen , weinig of bijna nooit zeggen amai schatje wat zie jij er goed uit vandaag , niet meer zeggen spontaan dan, schatje ik hou van je . Draai of keer het een vrouw hoort het altijd graag . En het gevoel hebben dat jij de enige bent voor hem . Hoe langer je samen bent hoe meer je ook de slechte eigenschappen ziet van je partner , bv : kijken naar andere vrouwen maar langer dan gewoon is kijken dat ze zich omdraaien ook nog eens , ze betrappen op pornosites alhoewel als hij behoefte had aan seks en ik niet dan mocht hij altijd zijn ding doen laat ik het zo maar zeggen en ook als ik wel zin had . Ik wou maar gewoon er alles aan doen zodat hij zeker niet zou vreemdgaan dat hij geen tekortkoming had . Maar dan zie je dat hij alweer op de pornosites is geweest en zie je wat er staat girls with big boobs . Dan weet je bij dat de lezen dat jij als vrouw niet voldoet bij je man en zo heb ik het eigenlijk zowat opgegeven wat ik ook zal doen ik zal nooit goed genoeg zijn voor zijn fantasieën. Misschien helpt dit je een beetje .


Maak je geen zorgen. Porno is alleen maar fantasie. Ik kijk zelf al jaren porno maar ben nog even verliefd op mijn vrouw. Zij is helaas al 20 jaar niet meer geinteresseerd in seks. Tegen mijn zoon heb ik wel een gezegd: 'er zijn meisjes om naar te kijken en meisjes om mee te trouwen'. Dat zijn totaal verschillende dingen. Als ik porno kijk, ik doe dat niet zo vaak, dan val ik tenminste mijn partner niet lastig. Ze wil toch niet en het is voor haar ook niet leuk om mij 356 dagen per jaar te moeten afwijzen hetgeen eigenlijk al 20 jaar het geval is. Zorg dat het feit dat je man porno kijkt niet een extra probleem wordt binnen je relatie.

Kuindert

----------


## ikke64

Lief verward vrouwtje,
De sites die hij kijkt wil niets zeggen over hoe hij over jou denkt en wat hij in zijn echte sexleven graag zou willen. Fantasieën ed zijn vaak veel extremer dan de werkelijkheid zelf. Ik heb zelf sexfilms gezien die mij bijzonder opwonden, maar welke ik nooit met mijn vrouw zou willen "naspelen".
Gewoon om dat er geen respect bij komt kijken. enz. enz. Mocht je vragen hebben mag dat ook via PB.

----------


## maria41878

Libido verhogende pillen voor vrouwen - http://nl.feminil.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## ikke64

Haha Maria, aandelen bij die site??? Misschien flauw. Maar ik krijg mijn vrouw echt niet zo ver dat zij elke dag pilletjes gaat slikken om MIJN probleem op te lossen. Als het al zou werken. 
Ooit heb ik haar een periode stiekem iets vergelijkbaars gevoerd. Met als enige resultaat dat ze onrustig sliep, moe was ed. En van enige sexuele opwinding was geen enkele sprake. Mogelijk dat het zou helpen als je als vrouw graag alles intensiever wil beleven of er zelf moeite mee hebt. Maar zeker niet bij zo'n ijskonijn als die van mij....

----------


## Flogiston

@ikke64, maria41878 is geen persoon maar een spambot. Die plaatst volledig automatisch spamberichtjes op forums.

Niet op reageren, dat is zinloos. En zeker niet op die link klikken!

----------


## ikke64

En die kun je niet weren of deleten.....?? Ze verzinnen ook van alles. Vroeger kon je op je site gewoon je e-mail vermelden. Tegenwoordig moet dat met allelei ingewikkelde formulieren. Doe je dat niet wordt je mail helemaal vol gespamd. :-(

----------


## ikke64

Lieve mensen,
Al mijn voorgaande positieve postings ten spijt moet ik helaas vermelden dat mijn vrouw en ik sinds eind vorige maand gescheiden zijn. Alles in goed overleg. Ik heb mijn goede voornemen ed niet waar kunnen maken. En ben vreemdgegaan. Heb een affaire gehad. Het is me overkomen. Toen dat uit kwam bekende mijn vrouw mij dat ze al een jaar of 5 niet meer van mij houd. Voor ons lijkt de scheiding de juiste oplossing zodat we, ieder apart, maar toch weer gelukkig kunnen worden....

----------

